# The Chicken's garden



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The corn didn't dry down before the freeze so i will have some yield loss.
1/2lb yellow.
View attachment 18598

1/2lb white
View attachment 18599

Some of the stalks got to about 14' so i had cut the tassels to keep them from snapping over in the wind
View attachment 18600

View attachment 18601


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The soybeans


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

to be continued


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Wowsers! A lovely garden!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

All the soybeans stalks are cut.Now the pods have to removed and de-seeded.
View attachment 18613


Guess the cleaned the weight.
There is an overflowing 5 gallon bucket.
1 toilet box and a sink box.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The sorghum never did anything and the oats behind them were completely eaten by the deer.
View attachment 18614

47


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I always thought of starting various chicken gardens, but nothing grows on sand except weeds.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

NOW I remember what I forgot to do yesterday....take gardening pictures.

Looks like you got a decent yield though!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Field peas. I eneded up with about 6.5lbs.
View attachment 18770


View attachment 18771


View attachment 18772
69


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WOW!

Our corn (Area) is just ripening. Someone has a corn maze and the traffic is so bad on the weekend that the cars are backed up a mile and 2 parking lots full. On a back road. 2 cops directing traffic. And this is a neighbor to the farm my horse is at.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

We are full on fall here... Leaves have mostly dropped....


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The hickory king heirloom.Nice corn but not best for Michigan growing season.
View attachment 18799


View attachment 18800

71


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The bi color is a result of cross pollination between the two.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wooho! It's corn season here too. Can't wait to eat some.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

That's interesting, our corn has been LONG gone. Yours is pretty though, is it sweet?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

No it's a dent corn (dry corn).For chicken feed,corn meal or you could make chips, taco shells etc.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I did some Hopi Blue corn also, but didn't get much between the cornworms, wind, deer and rain.
View attachment 18815


View attachment 18816
79


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Enjoying some corn from the garden.
View attachment 18817
80


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang...

I wish I could grow corn.  (My season is too short and cold)


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My neighbor's corn field. 140 acres.
View attachment 18822

85


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

140 acres x 200 bushels per acre = 28,000 bushels x 56lbs per bushel = 1,568,000 pounds of corn.
28,000 bushels x 382 cents per bushel =$106,960.
That is if everything grew perfect.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Where is that? (State) looks like a nice hot place.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Michigan,not hot here. 47 right now.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah! But you do get heat in the summer time. Looks nice.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

From the 1 lb of corn i planted i got about 125 lbs of corn.
The soybeans are taking forever to shell without a thresher.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I heard that pearl millet was replacing soybean at many farms due to it's protein contact. I tried to plant some but with my beach sand, It won't grow unless I'm out there watering 3-4 times a day or more. I hope to get some nice horse manure in the future and now I will have a UV that can drag my chain with the teeth. So I can make


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Millets are usually about 11% protein.Soybeans are about 37% protein ,soybean meal is about 46-48% protein.Isolated soy protein is about 90% protein.
Millet will not produce the oil that you get from soy.As long as Americans keep consuming the amount of fried foods that we do,soy isn't going anywhere.
And China buys 2/3 of our soybeans.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah! We export something!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Yeah! We export something!


We actually export a lot more than people realize.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> We actually export a lot more than people realize.


Including jobs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> Millets are usually about 11% protein.Soybeans are about 37% protein ,soybean meal is about 46-48% protein.Isolated soy protein is about 90% protein.
> Millet will not produce the oil that you get from soy.As long as Americans keep consuming the amount of fried foods that we do,soy isn't going anywhere.
> And China buys 2/3 of our soybeans.


Thanks! Good info. I think the articles I read were for those trying to get away from soy.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

deleted.........................


----------

